# bbq seasonings



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

What are you guys using? I have been using Texjoy BBQ Brisket rub for just about everything, but I am wanting to venture out.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Adams brand brisket rub.


----------



## william gibbs (May 12, 2007)

Rileys rub that Gator Pit sells is awesome. $11 a bag and well worth it.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Www.TexasBBQRub.com


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Salt garlic paprika and lemon pepper and a lil brown sugar and swamp dust to taste mix it together and rub it!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)




----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

DANO said:


>


As in "if I told you I would have to kill you". LOL


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

While I normally have used my 'homemade' rub in the past, lately I have just been spreading Spicy Brown Mustard on them & then a very generous sprinkling of cracked pepper. Darn good on ribs & chicken too.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

http://www.sucklebusters.com/


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

HydraSports said:


> As in "if I told you I would have to kill you". LOL












 :rotfl:


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

John Henry makes a good pecan rub

http://www.barbecue-store.com/John-Henrys-Rubs-Spices--Mojave-Garlic-Peppers_p_76.html


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I like Plowboys Yard Bird.

Also a blend of my own spices works well. Just the basic 7-9 ingredients when doing ribs.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

2 ******'s Chupacabre rub made in San Antonio...great stuff !

http://www.2gringossalsa.com/store.html


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

DANO said:


>


:cop::smile::cop:


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

When I use store bought stuff I use Rio's BBQ seasoning. When I season it myself I use everything in the cabinet.


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> 2 ******'s Chupacabre rub made in San Antonio...great stuff !
> 
> http://www.2gringossalsa.com/store.html


X2


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

X 3 for the Chup


----------



## LBMomof3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Check out Daddy' Seasonings. We've used them all our life on EVERYTHING! Good stuff! www.daddysseasonings.com


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

If you look at the ingredients on the label they're all made of the same basic stuff. Some will add more garlic or paprika or onion powder and so on but all can be adjusted to your taste or perception of what's good.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I use Special ***** www.special****.com
One of my good friends makes and distributes this rub...some of the best off the shelf I've used.


----------

